# Betrug: So erkennen Sie einen Fake-Shop im Internet



## sascha (22 Juli 2012)

*Im Internet eingekauft, bezahlt und keine Ware bekommen? Dann sind Sie möglicherweise Opfer eines sogenannten Fake-Shops geworden. Immer wieder schaffen es Betrüger, mit einen gefälschten Online-Shop arglose Käufer um ihr Geld zu bringen. Wie zeigen, woran Sie einen Fake-Shop erkennen – und was Sie als Opfer tun müssen.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/07/betrug-fake-shop-im-internet-erkennen-6562/*


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2012)

Oder auch: So erkennen Sie gute Ermittler im Internet!
Prima. Lob. Von mior! Jawoll


----------

